# Moving babies



## Lmn5

Hi there,
My female budgie has decided to lay her eggs inside a hammock which won’t be safe for the babies once hatched. There is a breeding box inside the cage but she preferred the hammock. 
mince babies have hatched, can I move them to the breeding box or will mum reject them?
Thanks
Leanne


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Please be so kind as to answer the questions below:

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you allowed to breed?*
*Are they in an individual breeding cage?
What are the ages of the adult female and male?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds that bred are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
How old are the chicks?*
*How many are there?

Make sure your hands are clean and warm (wash them with soap and warm water) before handling the chicks.
Ensure the nest box you are moving them to has a concave bottom.
The nest box should be attached to the outside of the cage with the opening for the hen at the breeding door of the cage.
This makes for easier cleaning.
Use only aspen or pine shavings as bedding.
Remove the hammock from the cage immediately after transferring the chicks to the nest box.
The mother should follow the chicks to the nest box as they will squawk when they are hungry.

Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old 
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources and I agree completely. It’s critical at this stage that you follow the above for the best chance of the chicks’ survival 💛

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, provided above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

